# [Review] Cryorig C7 der kleine Zwerg im Test



## -Xe0n- (20. November 2016)

Cryorig C7 Review



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einleitung und Spezifikationen

Das Unternehmen Cryorig wurde offiziell 2013 gegründet und hat sowohl Lüfter als auch Kühllösungen und Wärmeleitpaste für Computer im Angebot.
Obwohl das Unternehmen noch relativ jung ist, können die Produkte überzeugen. Einige Mitarbeiter haben zuvor bereits mit Unternehmen wie Thermalright, Prolimatech, Phanteks etc. zusammengearbeitet und können dadurch schon auf vorhandenes Know-how zurückgreifen.

Der Cryorig C7 ist der kleinste Luftkühler von Cryorig in deren Angebot. In erster Linie soll dieser den Intel Boxed Kühler ersetzen und 25% effizienter als dieser sein. Durch seine sehr geringe Bauhöhe von 47mm, ist dieser auch in kleinsten Gehäuse einsetzbar. Abgeführt wird die Wärme von insgesamt vier 6mm vernickelten Heatpipes, welche direkten Kontakt mit der Kontaktfläche für den Prozessor haben. Diese Kontaktfläche besteht auch aus vernickeltem Kupfer. Als Lüfter kommt ein 92mm x 92mm x 15mm Cryorig gebrandeter Lüfter zum Einsatz.

*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Der Kühler kommt in einem recht kleinen schwarzen Karton. Farbliche Akzente werden durch
den abgebildeten Kühler auf der Front und durch eine weiße Seitenfläche mit der Aufschrift C7 gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle wichtigen Informationen zum Kühler sind auf der Rückseite des Kartons angeben. Laut der Verpackung sei der Kühler 25% effizienter als der Intel Boxed Kühler. Zudem sei er designed um in jedes Gehäuse zu passen und soll innerhalb von 4 Minuten montiert sein.

Im Lieferumfang sind alle benötigten Teile zur Installation vorhanden. 
•    Eine Backplate für AMD als auch Intel Mainbaords
•    Cryorig CP7 Wärmeleitpaste
•    Bedienungsanleitung in mehreren Sprachen
•    Kunststoffunterlegscheiben + Anleitung um den Kühler ohne Backplate montieren zu können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler im Detail

Der Lüfter des Kühlers ist bei der Lieferung bereits montiert. Diese wird auf den Kühlkörper mit zwei 
Klipsen seitlich fixiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter ist dadurch leicht entfernbar um z.B. den Kühlkörper zu reinigen. Bei dem C7 sind keine
Montagemöglichkeiten für andere Lüfter vorgesehen. Dementsprechend ist man an Cryorigs Lüfter
Lösung gebunden, wenn man nicht „basteln“ möchte.          



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter besitzt über einen 4pin Anschluss und hat eine maximale Drehzahl von 2500 U/min. Laut Spezifikationen liegt die minimale Drehzahl bei 600 U/min, vom Mainboard werden allerdings 850 U/min als minimale Drehzahl ausgelesen. Der Lüfter wird zum Teil durch Gummi an allen 4 Ecken entkoppelt.
Die Kontaktfläche für den Prozessor ist durch eine Schutzfolie vor Verunreinigung geschützt. 
Allgemein macht der Kühler einen wertigen Eindruck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage des Kühlers ist sehr unkompliziert. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist leicht verständlich und man kann sie bei Bedarf auch auf der Webseite herunterladen.
Mit gesunden Menschenverstand ist ein hinein gucken in die Anleitung nicht einmal nötig, da er wirklich simpel zu montieren ist.

Der vormontierte Lochabstand ist passend für die aktuellen 155x Mainboards. Bei einem anderen Sockel müssen die Schraubenaufnahmen und gegeben falls auch die Schraubenposition geändert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cryorig hat zum Anpassen der Befestigungsschiene zudem eine Videoanleitung auf ihrem Videokanal.
Ein QRCode in der Bedienungsanleitung verweist direkt auf das passende Video.
Der Rest der Montage erfolgt wie jeder andere Kühler. Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auftragen, Schutzfolie vom Kühler entfernen und auf die CPU setzen. Um den Kühler nun zu fixieren, wird die Backplate von der Rückseite des Mainboards mit den Schrauben des Kühlers verschraubt. Für den Fall, dass die Backplate bei manchen Mainboards mit Bauteilen kollidiert, hat Cryorig Plastik Unterlegscheiben beigelegt. Damit ist eine sichere Montage auch ohne die Backplate möglich.

Ich finde es löblich, dass im Lieferumfang das Werkzeug für die Montage enthalten war. Vermutlich hätten die meisten das passende Werkzeug zu Hause, allerdings ist es eine nette Beigabe.
Die angegeben 4 Minuten auf der Verpackung kann ich bestätigen. Der Kühler ist durch die geringe Vorbereitung sehr schnell installiert. Im Ganzen dauerte es ca 3-4 Minute.

Kühlleistung und Lautstärke

*Testsystem & Methode*

Prozessor:         Core i5 4670k @ stock 
Mainboard:         Asus Maximus VII Impact
Arbeitsspeicher:     16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactial
Grafikkarte:         Sapphire R9 390
Gehäuse:         Fractal Define S 
Netzteil:         BeQuiet E10 500W

Um die Kühlleistung zu beurteilen, verwende ich Aida64 um die CPU auszulasten. Um ein „reales Szenario“ abzubilden verwende ich bei Aida den „Stress CPU“ Stabilitätstest. In diesem Test erhält man nicht die maximale Wärmeabgabe, allerdings ein realistisches Szenario wie es auftreten könnte.
Um die maximale Wärmeabgabe der CPU zu erzeugen, verwende ich als nächstes Szenario den „Stress FPU“ Test und Prime95. Dies ist eher ein unrealistisches Szenario, trotzdem ist es interessant die maximal auftretende Temperatur zu betrachten.

Beide Tests werden 20 Minuten durchgeführt und währenddessen die Temperaturen aufgezeichnet. Die Temperaturen werden mit HWMonitor ausgelesen. Im Bios als auch in der Asus Software werden 10°C niedrigere Temperatur gemessen, da dort andere Temperaturmessstellen ausgelesen werden.
Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Artic Cooling MX-4 verwendet, um spätere Kühler vergleichen zu können.
Die Zimmertemperatur beträgt 25°C und wurde mit einem TMP36GZ Temperatursensor im Zimmer gemessen.
Die Gehäuseseitenwand ist offen und alle Gehäuselüfter sind ausgeschaltet. Dies sollte ein mini-ITX Gehäuse am realistischsten abbilden.

Temperaturen

Der kleine Kühler kommt bei dem „Stress FPU“ Test an seine Grenzen. Die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne erreichen kurzzeitig 100°C und die CPU taktet kurzzeitig immer wieder mal um 100-200Mhz herunter. Der Lüfter dreht dabei auf 100% mit ~2600 u/min. Da ich die CPU nicht 15 Minuten lang bei Temperaturen um die 100°C quälen möchte, wie der Test abgebrochen.

Im „realen“ Szenario beim „Stress CPU“ Test schlägt sich der Kühler wacker. Die package Temperatur liegt im Schnitt bei 70-72°C bei ~2000 U/min also 75% der max Lüfter Drehzahl. Bei der niedrigsten Drehzahl von 850 U/min kriegt der C7 die Wärme allerdings nicht mehr abgeführt und die Temperaturen steigen in Richtung der 100°C Grenze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Bein Rainbow Six Siege wird die CPU auch sehr gut ausgelastet und ich habe dort ein paar Messungen gemacht. Den Kühler hört man dabei deutlich aus dem Gehäuse heraus (hellgrün CPU Auslastung).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen genaue Werte interessieren oder andere Größen, kann sich das ganze hier genauer angucken
Log viewer for HWiNFO csv recordings


Lautstärke

Der Lüfter ist erst ab ungefähr 1300-1400 U/min. wahrnehmbar und davor wirklich sehr leise. Ab 1600-1700 U/min kann man den Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse heraushören und bis 2000 U/min bleibt er erträglich. Man hört in aus dem Gehäuse raus, allerdings nimmt man in eher als leichtes Rauschen war und wird nicht störend. Alles darüber hinaus wird dann allerdings zu laut. 
Die Mikrofon Aufnahmen stammen von einem Großmembran Mikrofon aus 20 cm Entfernung. Um spätere Vergleiche mit anderen Kühler machen zu können, wird die Position des Mikrofons genau festgehalten.

Soundfiles
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/marco-kls/sets/noctua-nh-l9i-and-cryorig-c7[/SoundCloud] 

Fazit

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie viel Abwärme so ein kompakter Kühler abführen kann. Das Konzept mit den 4 Heatpipes geht auf und der C7 schafft es einen 4670K im Alltag zu kühlen. Die Stärke des C7 ist seine kompakte Bauweise und ist daher eher ein Nischen Produkt für sehr kompakte Gehäuse. Für Overclocking ist dieser Kühler nämlich nicht geeignet und dafür ist er auch nicht ausgelegt worden. Ein leichtes übertakten ist zwar möglich, allerdings kommt er dann  schnell an seine Leistungsgrenzen und wird unnötig laut. 
Für wen würde ich diesen Kühler also empfehlen? Im Endeffekt ist dieser Kühler perfekt für das Dan Case, denn er ist einer der wenigen Kühler der eine Bauhöhe <50mm aufweist. Allerdings gibt es nur wenige Gehäuse die so eine Restriktion aufweisen.  Wer eine CPU besitzt, die einer höhere TDP als 85 Watt hat sollte, wenn möglich zu einem anderen Kühler greifen. Zwar soll er eine Wärmeleistung von 95 Watt abführen können, allerdings dann unter einer sehr hohen Lautstärke. 

*Postiv*

sehr kompakte Bauweise
günstiger Preis 30€ (20.11.2016)
6 Jahre Garantie mit Produkt Registrierung
schnelle und leichte Montage
gute Kühlleistung für die Größe
gute Qualität trotz des geringen Preises
hohe Mainboard Kompatibilität
sehr leise im Desktop Betrieb und leichten Lasten

*
Negativ*

Fällt beim Aida "Stress FPU" Test durch (auch bei Prime 95)
keine Montage andere Lüfter möglich (ohne Bastelei)
Verpackung  könnte hochwertiger sein
Kann unter Last laut werden (CPUs >80Watt TDP)


Die Bilder kann man momentan scheinbar leider nicht schöner im Forum einbetten. Wenn das wieder möglich ist, dann werde ich das tun


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. November 2016)

Hey  ich werde demnächst den Noctua NH-9li gegen den C7 antreten lassen .
Hat jemand Wünsche oder Anregungen zum Test?


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. November 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Hey  ich werde demnächst den Noctua NH-9li gegen den C7 antreten lassen .
> Hat jemand Wünsche oder Anregungen zum Test?



Würde gerne sehen wie die sich der Noctua NH-L9i gegen den Cryorig C7 bei  gleicher Lautheit so schlägt, der Gewinner darf dann einen i5 6500 in einem Node 202 kühlen 

Tolle Arbeit btw, weiter so


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. November 2016)

Wird gemacht  teste ihn auch mit einem 25mm hohe Lüfter von Noctua


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2016)

Sehr guter Test, danke dafür


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. November 2016)

Der Noctua ist heute gekommen  
Das Testen beginnt


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Der Noctua ist heute gekommen
> Das Testen beginnt



Dann gib dir mal Mühe


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2016)

Ja der Test ist im Prinzip schon fertig 
Warte eigentlich nur noch darauf am Sonntag ordentliche Bilder zu machen und kommt er Online 

Hier hast schonmal was für die Ohren 

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/marco-kls/sets/noctua-nh-l9i-and-cryorig-c7[/SOUNDCLOUD]

PS: Der Noctua ist kühler


----------



## Bariphone (1. Dezember 2016)

sehr coole Tests. Klasse. Weiter so.


----------

